# Getting Started



## jwiener (Jun 24, 2003)

OK Folks I'm looking for a little help.
I had someone ask me how to get started in doing fertilizing and I am trying to help him find the answers. 
Does one need to be certified or licensed?
Is there a site to go to dedicated to fertilizing?
What is a good kind to use? etc....


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 24, 2003)

Well it depends on what type you want to use and what the purpose of the operation is.

If all you want to do is squirt fert into the roots, that is just a method of taking money from people, not benefiting their property.

Learn some soil sciencs, get a pumper truck with hose and a fert probe.

I've had good results using these people before. http://www.contree.com/


----------



## Dan F (Jul 9, 2003)

Check with your state chemist office for licensing requirements. Here in Indiana, the office is located on the Purdue campus. I have no idea where it is in your state, but it shouldn't be hard to find. Check with your local extension agent if you don't know where to look.


Dan


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 9, 2003)

you need a permit to fert in IN?


----------



## Dan F (Jul 12, 2003)

I'm not sure about fertilizing, but to apply pesticides, you need a commercial applicators license. I know there are rules for fertilizing (it may be standard across the U.S.) that the client must be informed as to what was applied and what NPK ratio, at what rate, who the manufacturer was, etc. 

I'm not licensed, but my bosses are and I've been picking up things from them.

It won't hurt whoever is trying to get started to at least check with their state chemists office to see if they need a license and what the rules/reg's are.


Dan


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 12, 2003)

In wisconsin it is the Consumer protection division of the ag dept, also known a WDATCP.


----------



## ORclimber (Jul 15, 2003)

How about more information on that seaweed solution? Does it have a product name, is it widely available, will it shoot through a standard fert gun? 

Before doing ferts, would it make more sense to send a soil sample to a lab or learn to use a kit to find what deficiencies exist?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 15, 2003)

The product is calld Pan-A-Sea', made by Emerald Isle. It is almost a seaweed juice, the maker said that calling it a seaweed emulsion is close enough.

I've used it with a soil probe (best results), soil dernch, foliar spray and even low rate basal injection on an elm with DED that was most likely coming down in a few years.

All stressed trees and shrubs it was applied to showed marked increase in color, no excesive terminal growth, and some with stunted leaves may have had leaf expantion after several weeks. I think i cannot state that as a imperical fact. 

Soil testing....IMO we are getting there too late for the major elements, and we have such a limited understanding of the minor elements and what they do. I view the prosess as soil amendment more then fertilization. I'm adding fine organic matter to the root zone so that the tree can use it as it sees fit.

Shigo refers to shed parts of the tree as taxes paid back to the environment, since urban areas displace these "funds" we must find another sourse of reveneau.


----------

